# Yard Haunt 2005



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The weather this Halloween was fantastic. We had nearly 100 kids ring the doorbell for candy and at least 50 or 60 adults visit our yard haunt. It was a beautiful night for Trick-or-Treating.

I took some long exposure photos. Here's one of the shots at the end of the night. The lighting was not as bright as it appears.










More pictures can be viewed in this gallery: http://www.scarefx.com/halloween_2005
or
http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/halloween_2005/


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

page wont work for me


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Try this direct link.
http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/halloween_2005/


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

yay!

your haunt looks great!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks awesome Scarefx. I still have witch envy.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's so cool! 

By the way, I owe you a huge thanks, ScareFX. I've been having a tough time getting my husband into prop building, but after I showed him your stirring witch, he got bitten by the bug.  Now he's got big plans for animated props for next year's haunt, and your witch is on the list! So thankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, very nice ScareFX, I need to work on my nighttime photography skills, I got plenty of individual prop photos last night but actually photographing the whole thing didnt work too well. Again thanks for posting the witch prop plans, Everyone loved the one I built. I had a few people ask if she was real (whatever that means)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great haunt! You have a flare for decorating! (Wait..that wasn't a gay thing..)

You know what I mean!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey ScareFX,

Great display. Love the Zombie with the devil dog on the leash.

Store bought or home Grown?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I really appreciate them all. It means a lot coming from a group of "Halloween fanatics". 

Tom, the zombie is PVC and chicken wire with a costume from last season and a mask and hands from Death Studios. The gargoyle is the Hellhound from Spirit on a piece of fake rusted chain.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Job of pulling it all together ScareFX.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cool, Scarey. Your yard looks like where Death calls home. :xbones:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome job SF. Everything looks just great!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool! The zombie looks awesome. I also really dig the head in the bottle on the railing.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know what sets it off? The way you lit your trees! I'm not kidding..It makes the yard look like a spooky illustration!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> You know what sets it off? The way you lit your trees! I'm not kidding..It makes the yard look like a spooky illustration!


I think you're right about the trees Dr Morbius. I had folks tell me "it seems so much bigger" when in fact I used the exact same area as last year. I think illuminating the trees really framed and expanded the scene.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't know how I missed your Halloween pics ScareFx...I've been looking forward to seeing them for a long time...sheesh 

Anyway, the haunt looks awesome and your photos are gorgeous! Your lighting really makes a big impact on the whole scene. I love all your props, especially your witch (I bet she was a big hit with the toters). The spiders on the porch are really cool and the jack o' lantern with the little pumpkin in it's mouth is hilarious...I've never seen that done before! I think my favorite shot is the closeup of the skellie in front of the RIP tombstone.

Congrats on your outstanding display!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for very kind words Blackwidow  Next year I'm going to try get some video shot as well.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks for very kind words Blackwidow  Next year I'm going to try get some video shot as well.


You're most welcome sir and I'll be looking forward to seeing that video!


----------

